# Radeon driver and power management profiles



## Talvikuutamo (May 31, 2014)

Hello,

I use Debian GNU/Linux and I would like to switch to FreeBSD 10. I have ATI HD 6670 videocard, and using the open source radeon driver makes the card overheat. So I have to do this to bring it to acceptable temperature: 

`echo low > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile`

I see that from here https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics it says that power management is not yet working/implemented.

Does this means that if I install FreeBSD, I wont't be able to select the power profile for the radeon driver the way I can with Linux? I don't want to waste time with installing FreeBSD to see for myself whether I end up with overheating videocard there and no way to fix it or not and I can't find any useful info from Google.

Thanks.


----------



## uzsolt (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm using HD4570 in my laptop and I've power management - but without new xorg.

I've set `WITHOUT_NEW_XORG=yes` in /etc/make.conf and I've set `ClockGating`, `ForceLowPowerMode` and `DynamicPM` in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

With "old" xorg works well everything so if the power managament is important try these settings - but you should build the xorg-specific ports (instead of install pkg).


----------

